# Should I go back to law school?



## Stilicho (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all,I have one year of law school under my belt. My first year was a rewarding experience, I enjoyed it a great deal, and was very excited about a future career in the law. Then, a month after summer break began, these IBS- like symptoms began. I have been devastated by this, to be perfectly honest. I got my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half late because of past chronic health problems: first, chronic prostatitis, then uncontrollable acid reflux. Now, this IBS is like the straw that broke the camel's back. For those of you who may be law students, I'm sure you know that law school is nothing like undergrad. You cannot survive without total dedication. You can't hide in the back of the room, sign the attendance sheet, and never raise your hand. In law school, the professor does not give lectures; all of the discussion occurs by calling on the class members to speak. You have to have read all the assigned readings (and it's a lot) and you must be prepared to comment and speak intelligently about them. You will be grilled by the professor. He may literally grill you for 30 minutes before moving on to another student. I swear, it could give you a panic attack.With these new symptoms, I just do not know if I am up to the task. Even if I could pull it off, I'm wondering whether it is even worth it. I have three years left in the program, and I am borrowing tens of thousands of dollars to pay my tuition. When I finish, if I finish, I will be heavily in debt. I will have to find a good paying job and it will no doubt be very stressful. I know it's impossible to predict the future, but if I still feel like this in three years, there is simply no way I could be an effective attorney. I am physically and mentally tired. I am fed up with life, to put it simply. Sometimes I think the best strategy may be to just find a decent job that is not too stressful, save my money, forget about law school, and hope that some day I will feel better.I'd appreciate any advice or comments. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello chuck - well you are looking (albeit in a virtual capacity) at a woman who went to law school at 34, had a surprise baby 3/4 of the way through at the age of 37 and finally graduated a month shy of my 39th birthday.What I'm trying to say - don't burst a blood vessel - take your time - be kind to yourself - if you have to drop back a year, not the end of the world is it. Even when you get your qualies - you don't have to practice law per se - I've moved sideways and now work for a charity and love it.Sue


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Stilicho, first of all, you mention you have IBS - like symptoms - have you been diagnosed with IBS by a GI specialist? Have you had some tests done to rule out all the other things ? It´s important to find out what it really is that bothers you and then you can start working with it. I´m not a grad student so I can´t really give you any advice when it comes to a school workload, but I have my share of experiences dealing with IBS in college. You say you´re wondering whether it´s even worth it - been there, done that. There were just too many times when I felt like dropping out and moving back home, especially when severe bouts of constipation hit me ... I´ve basically struggled with all the aspects of college life - lack of social life, failing exams, failing courses, doubts whether it´s even worth it ... but I´m still here and I´m alive and actually starting my third year in September - and this board was a huge help to me. So yeah, it´s definitely possible to get your degree even with IBS, it´s not easy but you can do it if you really want, there are lots of people on this board who made it through. I agree with Sue - there are lots of possibilities when it comes to your future job, don´t concentrate on one specific thing and try to take it one step at a time. I think the higher education you get the more options you´re gonna have, so don´t despair, please - we´re here for you.


----------



## Stilicho (Jul 6, 2009)

Evulienka,thank you for the kind reply. I say "IBS-like" symptoms because I have not, in fact, been diagnosed with IBS. In fact, my doctor specifically rejected that diagnosis when I asked him about it. I had anorectal manometry, which was normal. I had a colonoscopy, which was completely normal except for a small rectocele, which is so small that my doctor says it should not be causing any major difficulties. He thinks my anxiety over the situation is the real problem. He has recommended increased fiber and water intake, but it is not really helping.So I am kind of stuck putting up with this until I see a new specialist in early September, who I am hoping can shed some more light on the situation and help me find a therapy that works.I also had the defecography test last week, but I'm still waiting for the results.I know that ultimately I will have to take command of my life, such as it is, and make this decision for myself.Good luck with your coming school year.


----------



## monty_the_python (Aug 8, 2009)

-


----------



## law school dropout (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,I have inflammatory bowel syndrome/ulcerative colitis and it tends to flare during times of great stress. Well, my first year of law school was such a time. Not only pressure to get top grades, which I ultimately did, but I also got married my first year and the stock/real estate markets crashed so I knew finding a job, which I really needed to do after that first year's cost, would be impossible at that time (I was planning to finish the degree at night).Well long story short, I dropped out of law school after my first year due to both my health situation and of course money. I wanted more than anything to finish the degree and pursue my career in law, but I was smart enough to realize what you apparently have too, that continuing with law school and later as a lawyer would probably either kill or cripple me. As it is my doctor says I will most likely need to be on an IV medication for life due to what I did to my immune system, now I can only pray I get back to normal. So as important as law school and my career is and was, I now know that health has to be #1. There's absolutely nothing wrong with foregoing the law degree and going into something else, which happens to be what I'm currently in the process of doing. Besides, after law school and all the legal work I've done over the years the less I really want to be around other lawyers all day anyway, dealing with discovery nonsense, and all that ####. I suppose I wanted to get the degree for academic purposes more, to learn and draw on that in government work.But the bottom line is, I don't need a law degree to work in government or live a good life. The direction I've taken, while an insanely difficult transition now, I'm confident will prove a good long-term move in the years to come. Whatever you decide will be the "right" decision and in the end you'll be better off for making that choice.


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont think you can really go wrong with pursueing an education of any type as even if you dont use it, it still will offer oppurtunities you may otherwise not have.. that said it is worth considering your job prospects afterwards and how realistic they are for you and your health.I have completed a design and then business degree, and when considering doing masters level just thought who cares I am not going to be a coroporate type, i am unreliable my health is sh*& and i am beyond caring,,,


----------

